# Suggestions for totally newbie?



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hello,

My son and I want to get started with bees. This is a first for me and he is just 10 so we will both be learning. What does everyone suggest for reading material/learning before we actually buy our first bees?

Also what time of the year is best for setting up new hives? We have a fairly large yard in a small East Texas town and a large vegetable garden in place.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Bee keeping for dummies seems to be a good book to start with. Most all bee keeping books seem to have some thing to offer that isn't in other books. Check *bookfinder.com* for used copies at reduced cost.

Always start early in the spring. About the only time of the year you can buy the bees any way. Start shopping for the bees in late January and February.
Read the stickys above also.

 Al


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to your new addiction... There is so much information to read about bees and beekeeping. Beesource.com is a great site along with this one. You will soon find that there is no right nor wrong to beekeepng. One question will get you several answers per as what works for them. I would find a local beekeeping club and join it. There will be so many helpful people there. You may even get lucky and have a local source to get your bees from in the spring and to get your bee equipment from. Best of luck to you in your new adventure.


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

Is there a bee club near you? Often newbies can learn ++ by just hanging out with experienced beekeepers!


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Shere - Check your Private Messgaes


----------

